# HELP Rem 11-87



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

My rem 11-87 has been having cycling issues the pin going into the action doesn't slam all the way forward all the time. I think the culprit is by the o ring on the shell tube (for lack of know the name of it) i know it is gas operated action and if i clean the shell tube and its components really well it will shoot good for like half a box of shells whether it be federal or winchester. If anybody has had this problem and fixed it or has any ideas how to fix it it would be much appreciated really frustrating to only get one shot at a trophy bird.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Why would you need more than one shot for a trophy bird? (Sorry, just couldn't resist!)


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Patrick, not sure exactly what you're referring to about a "pin".....Take the action apart. Pull the bolt carrier assembly out and thoroughly clean the bolt, making sure the locking lug moves freely up and down. Then after you reassemble, close the action slowly and see if there is any resistance as the locking lug engages the lug recess in the barrel tang. Crud will accumulate in the lug recess if allowed. If the problem is on closing I doubt it's a recoil spring issue, and contrary to how cleaning the magazine tube helped I also doubt there could be an issue there. The gun is very simple and rarely breaks anywhere so I suspect a THOROUGH cleaning will solve the problem. And by thorough I mean removing everything that is removeable, including the trigger assembly, recoil spring, etc. I do that to all my 1100's and 11-87 once a year, or if they get rained on, and with the exception of one 11-87 that could have been fixed, they've never let me down.


----------

